# Meine Hecke ist bald mal fällig



## Gilbert222 (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Gartenfreunde und zwar bin ich seit ca 1 Jahr stolzer Besitzer eines Einfamilienhauses und einer wundervollen Hecke (Linguster) . Ich habe allerdings bisher noch keinen Gedanken daran verschwendet diese einmal zu schneiden, deshalb wird die nun langsam einmal Zeit. Ich habe in einem Artikel auf http://www.elektrische-heckenschere24.com gelesen, dass man bei der Auswahl einer Heckenschere auf die Länge des Sägeblattes achten muss und gemerkt das es mehrere Varianten von Maschinen gibt. Mit Akku , Benzinbetrieben usw. Jetzt meine Frage, welche soll man denn da verwenden ? Eine Benzinbetriebene , lieber mit Akku oder elektrisch. Sry für die Frage aber ich habe echt keinen Plan davon.


----------



## meinereiner (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Gilbert,

das kann man erst mal zwischen kabellosen und kabelgebundenen Heckenscheren unterscheiden.
Also Benzin oder Akku und elektrisch auf der anderen Seite.
Der große Vorteil von kabellosen natürlich, dass sie kabellos sind. So ein Kabel ist schnell mal durchgeschnitten. 
Bzw. man muss immer sehr gut aufpassen, dass es nicht im Weg ist.
Benzin denke ich, ist eher im gewerblichen Bereich sinnvoll. Die dürften eher schwerer, und damit unhandlich sein, haben aber auch eine entsprechende Leistung.
Kommt aber auch darauf an. was man für Hecken schneiden möchte.
Akku-betriebene haben sicherlich nicht die hohe Schnittleistung, sind dafür aber leichter und handlicher.
Elektrische dürften in der Leistung zwischen elektrischen mit Kabel und Benzingetriebenen liegen.

Bei Akku Heckenscheren sollte man darauf achten, dass man einen Anbieter wählt, der eine ausgereifte Akkutechnik hat, und eventuell noch andere Geräte im Programm hat,
die man mit den Akkus betreiben kann. Z.B. einen Rasentrimmer, oder auch einen Schrauber etc.

Ich selber habe seit ein paar Jahren eine Akku-Heckenschere, weil mich das mit dem Kabel aufgeregt hat. Dazu auch noch einen Akku Rasentrimmer.
Das ganze von einer bekannten japanischen Marke. 

Geschnitten werden mit meiner Heckenschere einige Buchse und eine __ Eibe.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Juni 2016)

Sommer ist grundsätzlich eine ganz unmögliche Zeit zum Hecke schneiden, weil die Gefahr besteht, nistende Vögel zu schädigen, zu verletzen oder zu töten. Nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz sind zwischen 1.3. und 30.9. nur "schonende Form- und Pflegeschnitte" erlaubt, was immer das im Einzelnen heißen mag. Unter Umständen können die lokalen Bestimmungen (Gemeinde, Bundesland) aber noch darüber hinaus gehen.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich die zu pflegende Hecke vorher aber einige Tage genauestens beobachten bevor ich zur Schere greife.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo!

Ich hab mir diese Akku-Heckenschere vor ein paar Jahren "gegönnt" 
* defekter Link entfernt *
Und ich bin sehr zufrieden !
Damit ist man im einfach flexibel im Garten unterwegs.
Hauptaufgabe ist es eine mannshohe Kirschlorbeerhecke im Zaum zu halten, was sehr gut geht. 
Nach meiner Erfahrung hat der 36V Akku mehr Reserven und der Motor ist sehr kraftvoll.
Je nach Größe der Hecke, sollte man sich gleich einen zweiten Akku dazu kaufen.
Bei mir reicht ein Akku um ca. 15m Hecke zu schneiden (15 x 2,3 m hoch x 2 = ca. 50 m2))
Man sollte aber nicht unterschätzen, dass so ein Gerät schwerer als eine normale Heckenschere ist.
Für mich reicht das 53 cm Schwert aus, da ich eh von beiden Seiten schneiden muss und ich die Breite auf < 1m halte.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Gilbert,
es freut mich, dass Du nach Deinem Garten schaust. Ich habe auch eine Ligusterhecke (~8 m, 0,8m breit, 1m hoch), die schneide ich "mechanisch". In Deinem Fall würde ich mich (wenn Du so was nicht willst) für eine elektrische Heckenschere mit Kabel entscheiden. Du hast ja am Haus Strom, und alle anderen Geräte sind einfach schwerer. Für eine große Schere (>60 cm Schnittbreite) würde ich mich nur dann entscheiden, wenn ich auch eine "ruhige Hand" habe, und gut trainiert bin.
Bei der Auswahl eines geeigneten Modells wäre mir wichtig, dass es sich um kein "Blechschiebermodell" handelt. Teurere Modelle suggerieren mit "Diamantschliff" eine bessere Qualität. Die Messer sehen zumindest so aus, dass man sie auch mal schärfen lassen kann. Vom Selberschärfen würde ich abraten. So ein Modell könnte also ein paar Jahre (~10) halten.
Meine Handschere wiegt keine 2 kg, und ich schärfe sie selber. Sie ist noch auch DDR-Zeiten, und leider nicht aus gehärtetem Stahl gefertigt. So schärfe ich alle 2 Jahre, und sie wird noch wenigstens 30 Jahre halten. Bessere Modelle kann man vererben. Liguster läßt sich ohne große Mühe per Hand schneiden. Bei starken Rückschnitten alle paar Jahre (das läßt sich nicht vermeiden) verwende ich im ersten Schritt eine Gartenschere, um die dickeren Zweige nicht zu verletzen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass eine elektrische Gartenschere dafür weder gedacht noch geeignet ist.


----------

